# conjoint (en un seul mot je vous prie)



## totor

Salut, les amis !

Mon auteur, qui est très adepte aux jeux de mots et aux plaisanteries en tous genres, dans un livre sur les menstruations elle écrit :

[…] _les pulsions malsaines du conjoint (*en un seul mot je vous prie*)_.

Je parie qu'il y a un double sens là-dessus, mais je n'arrive pas à le déceler.


----------



## Chimel

Le jeu de mots est lourd...

En argot, le con désigne le sexe féminin. En deux mots, on pourrait donc lire _le con joint_ (mais ça n'a pas beaucoup de sens, selon moi).


----------



## k@t

Chimel said:


> mais ça n'a pas beaucoup de sens, selon moi


Un petit peu plus quand on sait que le passage est extrait d'un chapitre intitulé_ vagins *connectés*._


----------



## totor

T'as raison, k@t.

Bien sûr, je me suis rendu compte du 'con' tout seul, mais j'ai pas fait la liaison (on ne peut mieux dire) avec le sous-titre.

Merci bien, Chimel et k@t !


----------



## SergueiL

J'avais compris à ma première lecture du passage cité que "con" était à lire plutôt sous sa forme adjectivale, une façon donc de qualifier aimablement son partenaire (le "joint") pour son attitude peut-être un peu fruste. Mais je n'ai pas le contexte qui précède donc cela reste spéculatif...


----------



## totor

Ma faute, Sergueil, mais vraiment je me suis pas rendu compte du sous-titre.

J'ai cru qu'il y avait un jeu de mots avec ces deux syllabes séparées que je ne pouvais pas voir.

Et il y en avait, bien sûr, mais je l'ai pas vu.


----------



## SergueiL

D'accord, mais vous, vous lisez "con" comme équivalent de "sexe féminin" ou comme celui de "imbécile" ?
Que désignent les "pulsions malsaines du conjoint" ? Parce que cela sonne comme un reproche...

D'ailleurs, contrairement à ce que j'ai écrit plus tôt je ne lis pas "con" sous une forme adverbiale mais bien substantive (un con joint = un imbécile qui nous est lié).


----------



## totor

La phrase est enclavée dans un milieu un peu hétéroclite, Sergueil (et c'est pour ça aussi que je n'ai pas donné de contexte), où l'on parle de _biodisponibilité, des applications comme MyNFP, CycleProGo, LilyPro Kindara ou encore SymptoPlus sur son téléphone portable_, [où] _la symptofemme doit se préparer à recevoir régulièrement des messages comme : « Dans deux jours, reprise des températures »_ [etc]. _Le tout parsemé d’icônes en forme de gouttes pour symboliser le flux, d’étoiles pour le pic ovulatoire, et de coeurs pour représenter les rapports sexuels, probablement consentis… à contrecoeur pour satisfaire aux pulsions malsaines du conjoint (en un seul mot je vous prie)_.


----------



## Philippides

Avec la phrase complète, je comprends plutôt "con" comme imbécile que comme sexe féminin.


----------



## totor

Mais n'oublie pas le sous-titre du chapitre, Philippides, "Vagins connectés", que nous a rappelé k@ot.


----------



## SergueiL

Oui, bien sûr le sous-titre. Mais quelle est la logique alors ? Où est l'humour ? Puisque_ pulsions malsaines _ne peut pas s'appliquer en deuxième lecture au "vagin connecté". 
Sans doute un jeu de mots à l'emporte-pièce, de l'humour facile...


----------



## totor

Sans doute, Sergueil, l'humour de faire le rapport avec les vagins connectés…

Autrement je le vois pas…


----------



## SergueiL

Pour choisir entre "vagin connecté" et "partenaire stupide" il faudrait savoir si les cœurs Indiquent qu'il s'agit d'une période où les rapports sexuels sont recommandés ou si ces cœurs sont saisis sur le logiciel par la femme après chaque rapport.


----------



## totor

L'affaire des cœurs n'est qu'un ajout du logiciel, Sergueil.

Tout de même, il est bien possible qu'il y en aient deux jeux de mots au lieu d'un dans cette phrase, et qu'on puisse les appliquer à l'imbécile qui nous est lié et en plus aux vagins connectés…


----------



## k@t

totor said:


> Tout de même, il est bien possible qu'il y en aient deux jeux de mots au lieu d'un dans cette phrase, et qu'on puisse les appliquer à l'imbécile qui nous est lié et en plus aux vagins connectés…


Exactement !
Pendant que je lisais les précédentes interventions, c’est ce que je me disais : pourquoi exclure une interprétation pour l’autre, pourquoi ne pas retenir les deux ?
Après, bon courage pour la traduction !  Mais de toute façon, même avec un seul des jeux de mot, c'est déjà un sacré casse-tête !


----------



## totor

k@t said:


> même avec un seul des jeux de mot, c'est déjà un sacré casse-tête !


Bien vrai, k@t !

Les jeux de mots sont le nec plus ultra d'un traducteur, parce qu'il est tout à fait impossible de les traduire, sauf que par hasard il y en ait quelque équivalence dans la langue d'arrivée.

Le seul remède, hélas, c'est la note du traducteur, qui est une espèce de capitulation…

Mais pour la faire, il faut bien les comprendre, et vous tous vous avez bien éclairé ma lanterne !


----------



## k@t

totor said:


> Mon auteur, qui est très adepte aux jeux de mots et aux plaisanteries en tous genres


Quelle torture de traduire cette auteure alors ! Elle doit t'obliger à capituler au moins une fois par page et à écrire plein de notes !!


----------



## totor

Ah, ça je peux te le dire avec une certitude absolue, puisque je suis dans la phase de correction.

Il y a 50 notes du traducteur, et le livre a quelques 240 pages, donc 1 note chaque 5 pages   .


----------

